# Durée de la baterie du MacBook sous Linux



## benko (12 Mars 2008)

Bonjour, j'hésite à passer mon Macbook sous ubuntu. Comme je m'en sers beaucoup comme poste nomade, la durée de la baterie est importante pour moi.
Quelle est votre expérience ? L'autonomie est-elle la même que sous OS X ?

Merci


----------



## cantaeus (22 Mars 2008)

Salut à toi  !
Je suis nouveau sur ce forum, et je souhaite y contribuer activement .
Pour répondre directement à ta question, l'autonomie est moins bonne sous Ubuntu que sous MacOS, d'ailleurs des tests semblent révéler qu'aucun OS n'est meilleur que Léopard en ce qui concerne la gestion de l'énergie pour le moment (voir cet article sur clubic).

Mon expérience sous ubuntu en ce qui concerne la batterie du macbook :
Environ 3h30 avec la souris bluetooth et le wifi, luminosité moyenne, contre presque une heure de plus avec Léopard.

Mais pourquoi choisir entre les deux OS, tu pourrais installer A la fois Léopard, Ubuntu et Vista  ! Je viens de publier un tutoriel complet sur ce sujet que tu peux consulter ici.

Espérant t'avoir été utile


----------



## Amalcrex (29 Mars 2008)

Vista me semble un peu de trop dans ta liste... mais ubuntu et leopard me semble un bon choix 
xp ou vista tu peux les lancer dans une virtualbox si tu en as vraiment besoin... (mais alors pas pour les jeux!)


----------

